# How far will a swarm go?



## oldspice (Aug 20, 2016)

That would be one hell of an experience &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

They got word that either Donald or Hilary will get elected and they're headed for Ontario!:lpf:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They say they typically go 1/4 mile but sometimes as far as 7 miles. Your friends' experience would support those numbers and maybe a bit more. Bees, of course don't know where the borders are... so yes, they may have come from Canada...


----------

